# Multivitamins that don't cause acne.



## wrbk319 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been taking GNC's multivitamins since it was given to me for free, but I've noticed I would breakout when I take it. I stopped taking it a week ago, and I've cleared up dramatically.

I used to take Nature Made Multi Complete, but I don't think I was getting acne with it. Are there any other suggestions on what multivitamins to take that don't cause or irritate acne? 

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

I wasn't aware that multivitamins could cause acne.  I've never even heard of that before.  

I'm not a dermatologist though.  Well, to be fair, I'm not a gynecologist either, but I've done a lot of exams.


----------



## wrbk319 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I was searching on Google, and I read about iodine can cause acne. I checked for the ingredients on the bottle, and it did have iodine.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you check the amount of iodine that it takes to cause acne and compare it too how much iodine is in your multivitamin?


----------



## wrbk319 (Jul 9, 2007)

I tried looking for the certain amount of iodine that can cause it, but the sites just said that it can cause or aggravate acne. My multivitamin only contains 150mcg, which I believe is quite small.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2007)

In very few the iodine can aggravate acne.  However, this thread makes me wonder how new you are to all of this.  Has anything else changed?  Did you adopt a new diet recently?  Did you just start working out?


----------



## wrbk319 (Jul 9, 2007)

I started a year ago when I was 17. I've been pretty much gaining knowledge and experience since I started. I noticed that when I did increase my caloric intake for bulking, I would get acne on my back/shoulders; however, none on my face. I've been pretty clear since I was 15-16, so I have no clue why I would just start breaking out all of a sudden. Although, in the past month, CEE and this multivitamin were a new addition to my supplements. I started getting acne on my face consistently but not severely. I first thought it was my CEE, and I stopped taking it, but I was still getting acne. Therefore, I stopped taking the multivitamins from GNC, and I cleared up. I still eat the same and train the same.


----------



## wrbk319 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh you know what? When I think about it, I did increase my oatmeal/brown rice intake.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 9, 2007)

Fundamental fact of the Universe:

Correlation does not show causation.


----------



## rays4u (Sep 9, 2009)

You can try Omega 3 are really good vitamins their good for your heart, skin, hair, nails, and much more.


----------

